# 2 weeks Virginia and where?



## Icc5 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looking where to stay starting in Virginia for a week and then where.  We are planning two weeks with one week in Virginia and one week in another nearby state.  We exchange thru RCI and have 5 Gold Crown Resorts that we trade.
We know nothing about the area as far as what to see or do.  We are coming from California and will be just myself and my wife.
We love sight-seeing, walking, ocean, and will have a rental car.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Bart


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 16, 2010)

TN might be a good option. You could go for one of the many resorts in the Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge area, or take a different kind of vacation in Crossville TN (very scenic and good theatre) or Nashville for music related things.

Sheila


----------



## Nancy (Jan 16, 2010)

Outer Banks, Poconos in PA, Ocean City.  Lots of choices, depends on what you want to do and what you can get on a trade.

Nancy


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 16, 2010)

Go to Williamsburg for a week.

Then, in this order:
1) Wyndham Alexandria (ten minutes from downtown DC on subway)
2) Outer Banks
3) Smokey Mountains (TN/NC)
4) Hilton Head (sort of far)


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 16, 2010)

*Virginia.org*

The Virginia welcome sign at the Virginia welcome center on I-95 employs 
the state bird, the cardinal, and the state tree and flower, the dogwood.


----------



## elaine (Jan 16, 2010)

*definitely Williamsburg*

Williamsburg and then before/after you can get the Wyndham Alexandria, DC and Wllmbg would make a great 2 weeks--and very different from CA.  OTherwise, I would still do Wllmbg and, then it depends on what you want---under 3 hours you can be at Outer Banks, NC (beach area), Shenadohah (sp?) mountain area, go north towards Philadelphia area, Ocean City MD. 
If you can travel before June or after Sept 1, you will have a lot more options--summer is tough to get, except Wllmbg b/c of school vacation.  Mid Sept is good weather for all areas (except possible hurricane at the beach, but they are usually more towards the Gulf by then).  May can be rainy and is still a bit chilly. Most outdoor pools are not open prior to Memorial Day (and many close at LAbor Day--some stay open until October--check with resort, if this is a concern).


----------



## Carol C (Jan 16, 2010)

Big Matt said:


> Go to Williamsburg for a week.
> 
> Then, in this order:
> 1) Wyndham Alexandria (ten minutes from downtown DC on subway)
> ...



What Big Matt says!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 16, 2010)

*You don't say when you are looking to go, but consider Spring, Summer or Fall.*

Obviously, you're not tied to a school calendar, when trades could be harder.

I'm not sure about spending a week in Williamsburg unless using it as a home base.  I believe Williamsburg is an easy trade just about any time.  From Williamsburg, you can be at Virginia Beach in about an hour.  You can be to DC or Shenandoah National Park in just under 3 hours.  You probably could spend about 3 days in Williamsburg exploring and do day trips to other areas the rest of the time.  For the second week; Tennessee, North Carolina, Maryland or South Carolina are within 8 hours or less.

I know one could easily spend a week in Washington DC, but I think that one timeshare is an extremely hard exchange, although I have seen rentals at this tmeshare for a decent price occasionally.  

If you like National Parks and the Great Outdoors; as recommended previously, visit Tennessee wthere Smoky Mountain National Park is located (with Pigeon Forge and Gatlinburg nearby).  There is Shenandoah National Park (Massanutten is a great 4-season resort in this area) in Virginia.  Each of these have other day trips within a 2 hour drive or less that could fill out the rest of the week.

Washington DC area or National Parks and surrounding areas would be great for one week.  The second week would be a great time to explore a beach area on the East Coast.

If you go to Virginia Beach, there are the beaches and boardwalk, and many things to see and do in the surrounding area.  You are within an hour of Williamsburg (Colonial Williamsburg, Busch Gardens and Water Country USA).

If you go to the Outer Banks in North Carolina, you can easily spend a week right there exploring all the towns along the coast, Jockey's Ridge, the Lost Colony theater, Hatteras and Ocracoke islands, the wild horses in Corolla and so much more.

In South Carolina, there is Myrtle Beach with a multitude of activities, the beaches, and golf.  In Hilton Head, it is quieter and more laid back, with beautiful beaches, biking paths, golf and close proximity to Savannah, GA and less than 2 hours to Charleston.

I haven't been to Maryland recently, but there is Ocean City MD with its beaches and boardwalk.  Assateague Island and Chincoteague Island are both closeby to explore (includng desolate beaches and wild horses).


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Thanks to all for replies*

I have copied everything so I can do some research on what would be best for us.  We aren't sure of when because we haven't made any other plans yet this year.  We have senority at work which lets us go first as long as it isn't a holiday week.  The biggest problem is we want to see everything we can or at least know more for future trips.  Seeing parts of Washington is a must.  
I usually do the research and the wife books things after I give her the info. so keep the info. coming.  I love the tips because most of you have been there, done that as compared to travel agents.
Bart


----------



## stugy (Jan 17, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know that traffic going in and out of DC can be monstrous.  Two years ago we took our dau and grandchildren to Pres Resort at Chancellorsville.  It's about an hour out of DC and is situated right near Civil War battlefields.   The nice thing was they have a woman with a small bus who takes people into DC and visits all the top spots.  I believe the cost was around $40 pp.  The second day my dd and the kids went again and were dropped off at Smithsonian where they spent the day.  The second day was about $20.  She said the woman was outstanding and her and the kids saw and learned a lot.  I too believe that the resort in Alexandria is a tough trade.  
I also love the OBX and it is a lovely more quiet spot than Va Beach.
Good luck in whatever you decide


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 17, 2010)

The Poconos are a wonderful suggestion, especially if you're considering fall.  Not so much for the ocean/beach, but a beautiful part of the USA.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 17, 2010)

I have to recommend Alexandria first...we have owned there for years, go every year and NEVER run out of things to do.  It IS a hard trade, but you can probably pick up a reasonable rental on e-bay.  There's so much to do in the DC area you could easily spend 2 whole weeks there ! Think about doing  a week in Alexandria, then a week in Williamsburg--with side trips from Williamsburg to Va Beach and the Norfolk area.  Williamsburg is an easy trade with a lot of really nice timeshares..my favorite is Marriott Manor Club, but I think it only trades through II.
Have Fun!
Deb


----------



## bigrick (Jan 28, 2010)

We spent a week in the Outer Banks, NC followed by a week at Massanutten, VA.  Both places were great for us.  Lots of beaches and history and flat land bike riding in NC.  Lots of caving and history and hiking in VA.

We hadn't been either place before too.

Pick 2 places and go!  You'll have a great time!


----------



## Judy (Jan 28, 2010)

Icc5 said:


> Looking where to stay starting in Virginia for a week and then where.
> We love sight-seeing, walking, ocean, and will have a rental car.


Williamsburg for sightseeing and Virginia Beach for the ocean. Both places for walking.  Fortunately they are within a reasonable drive of each other.  You can stay in either place and have it all    Williamsburg is an easier trade, but if you're beach lovers, it would be worth your while to try for Virginia Beach and make your base there.


----------

